# Perl 5.12.5 error



## jonfr (Sep 6, 2013)

I was updating my mrtg with new tunnels for monitoring when this happens once I run `indexmaker` for the mrtg configuration files. The mrtg items are created correctly regardless of this error.


```
indexmaker --output=/usr/local/www/apache24/data/mrtg/index.html --title="Power Under Control :)" --sort=name --enumerate /usr/local/etc/mrtg/desktop.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/eq.imo.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/eq.es.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/traffic.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/win2k.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/hamachi-logmein.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/gif0.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/vlan1.cfg /usr/local/etc/mrtg/vlan2.cfg
Subroutine SNMP_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMP_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 18) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 19) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 20) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 21) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 22) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 23) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 24) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 25) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 26) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 27) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 28) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 29) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 30) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 31) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 32) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 33) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 34) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 35) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 36) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 37) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 38) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 39) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 40) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 41) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 42) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 43) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 44) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 45) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 46) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 47) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 48) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 49) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 50) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 51) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 52) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 53) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 54) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 55) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 56) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 57) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 58) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 59) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 60) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 61) line 1.
Hexadecimal number > 0xffffffff non-portable at (eval 62) line 1.
```

Is this a bug? Do I need to worry about this? I did do a reinstall to see if this issue was resolved with that, but it did not change anything.

When I run the cron job in Webmin I get this error message. I have seen it with perl-5.14, but never with perl-5.12 until now.


```
Subroutine SNMP_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMP_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12/Exporter.pm line 64.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
```

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

Which FreeBSD version are you using (or share the output of `uname -a` with us)?

The first thing which comes to mind: How have you been updating your system as of late? A few months ago there was an update for Perl which required you to use a specific command to make sure your system remained consistent (you can see for yourself by using: `$ grep -A20 20130612 /usr/ports/UPDATING`).

If you didn't follow this procedure back then it could be a possible cause for your current problems, or so I think.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 6, 2013)

This is what `uname -a` gives me.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD saturn.net303.net 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I am learning on FreeBSD currently and at the moment I am not sure how to properly update installed ports. 

I did run a update on Perl-5.12 few weeks ago (I do not remember when).

When I run the command you gave me. I get this information.


```
grep -A20 20130612 /usr/ports/UPDATING
20130612:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl* and any port that depends on it
  AUTHOR: az@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.12 has been upgraded from version 5.12.4 to 5.12.5
  lang/perl5.14 has been upgraded from version 5.14.2 to 5.14.4
  lang/perl5.16 has been upgraded from version 5.16.2 to 5.16.3

  The directory structure where Perl is installed has also been modified:
  "major.minor" is now used instead of "major.minor.patchlevel".

  The "perl-after-upgrade" script has been removed.

  Please rebuild all Perl ports and all ports that depend on it:

  # portmaster -r perl
    or
  # portupgrade -rf perl
    or
  # pkg install -fR perl
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

jonfr said:
			
		

> I am learning on FreeBSD currently and at the moment I am not sure how to properly update installed ports.
> 
> I did run a update on Perl-5.12 few weeks ago (I do not remember when).


Then I think that could be a possible cause of your current problems.

In a nutshell: Updating your ports is basically a 3-step process. The first step is keeping your ports collection (/usr/ports) up to date, and the easiest way to do that is using the portsnap program.

You can get the most recent snapshot of the ports collection using `# portsnap fetch`.

After you downloaded the updates you need to apply them. If you use portsnap for the very first time you need to start with _extracting_ the ports collection; this will make sure that your ports collection will be managed by portsnap. You can do that by using: `# portsnap extract`.

If you have used portsnap to apply updates before then all you have to do is run `# portsnap update`.

Step 2 is to check if there are any special instructions on how to apply your updates. You can do that by reading the /usr/ports/UPDATING file. As you can see (by running that grep command I mentioned earlier) there are special instructions for Perl.

And finally; step 3 is to apply any available updates. If there are instructions in the UPDATING file then you need to follow those. If not then you can simply start the update. The easiest way to update your ports is by using portmaster. For example; using `# portmaster -a` will apply all available updates to your currently installed ports.

So in this case my advice would be to run: `# portmaster -r perl`, and then check if that solves your problems. If you don't have Portmaster then you can find it here: /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster (or as we tend to write on this forum: ports-mgmt/portmaster).

For more information I'd definitely recommend that you check chapter 24 of the FreeBSD handbook on how to keep your system up to date.

Hope this can help, and if you have more questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 6, 2013)

When I run `portmaster -r perl` I get this error.


```
===>>> Working on:
        perl-threaded-5.12.5

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports


===>>> perl-threaded-5.12.5 1/1

===>>> Currently installed version: perl-threaded-5.12.5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.12

        ===>>> This port is marked DEPRECATED
        ===>>> Consider switching to a more recent version of Perl


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for perl-threaded-5.12.5 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```

I only use perl-5.12.5 so that mrtg works without an issue. Since mrtg doesn't seems to be up to date with recent perl versions.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 6, 2013)

jonfr said:
			
		

> I only use perl-5.12.5 so that mrtg works without an issue. Since mrtg doesn't seems to be up to date with recent perl versions.


Actually it is:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg # make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/graphics/gd
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.14
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/p5-SNMP_Session
/usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6
```
When re-reading the whole thread I now also noticed that your FreeBSD system is 9.1-RELEASE while the most recent version (with security updates applied) is 9.1-RELEASE-p6. This is not an issue per se, but it does explain something. Therefore I think your problem is two-folded: you most likely need to update your ports collection, and you also need to check up with /usr/ports/UPDATING.

First start by using this command: `# portsnap fetch extract`. This will download and install the most recent version of the ports collection. Don't worry: nothing important will be overwritten or such unless you actually edited files in the /usr/ports structure yourself (which I doubt).

Then we need to tell your system that you want to use Perl 5.14 instead of 5.12. There are other versions available, my suggestion would be to use 5.14. You can do this by using: `# portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 perl-5.12.5`. Not only will this replace your Perl version, it also makes sure that all dependencies will be updated (such as that of net-mgmt/mrtg).

Next I suggest running: `# portmaster -r perl` to make sure the rest of your system will also be updated (to reflect the new Perl version).

And finally to update the rest of your ports using: `# portmaster -a`.

Quite a few steps, it will most certainly take some time to build the whole lot, but after these steps you should be good to go.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for your information. I've used Gentoo Linux for a long time so I am familiar with a port type of system. I am not used to working with FreeBSD since I just made the switch a few weeks ago.

When I did run your command I got this error message.


```
portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 perl-5.12.5

===>>> The second argument to -o can be a port in /var/db/pkg,
       or a port directory from /usr/ports

       perl-5.12.5 does not seem to be installed,
       or listed as a dependency

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```

When I check the installed ports, I get this information.


```
pkg_info | grep perl
p5-DBI-1.628        The perl5 Database Interface.  Required for DBD::* modules
p5-SNMP_Session-1.13 A perl5 module providing rudimentary access to SNMPv1 and v
perl-threaded-5.12.5 Practical Extraction and Report Language
```

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 13, 2013)

I  just upgraded yesterday the same upgrade.

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/perl-threaded-5.12.4_4 && pkg_add perl-5.14.4.tbz 
(The latter file was gotten by FTP.)
```
I posted the following on another forum earlier today, and didn't intend to post it here, but it worked (mostly). I'm unsure how long it would take for the OP to implement without experience with such pipes, howsoever:

```
#/# find /var/db/pkg -type d -name "p5*" | xargs -J % find -type f -name "+CONTENTS" -exec grep -H "5.12" {} \; | grep pm | gtr -s \/ "\n" | grep p5 | sort | uniq | xargs -J % portmaster -d -B -P -i -g % && yell || yell
```
Note that it uses /usr/ports/audio/yell and /usr/ports/sysutils/coreutils and should probably be tweaked with a section in the middle to slow it down, so to speak, if one has more than a few perl ports installed.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 14, 2013)

jonfr said:
			
		

> When I did run your command I got this error message.


It figures, you just had to use a specific version of Perl eh? 

(sorry, it's the weekend, can't help myself jesting a bit, no offense, please ignore)

More seriously; thanks to you _really_ thinking with me here by checking your Perl packages I could easily determine what went wrong here:



			
				jonfr said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_info | grep perl
> p5-DBI-1.628        The perl5 Database Interface.  Required for DBD::* modules
> p5-SNMP_Session-1.13 A perl5 module providing rudimentary access to SNMPv1 and v
> ...


Good thinking, this really helped!

You see, while I was right about the Perl version you used (5.12.5) I didn't expect the fact that if you selected your Perl environment to be threaded it would also reflect on the package name. I learned something new here.

In my above message exchange perl-5.12.5 for perl-threaded-5.12.5 and it should all work out.

So, use this first command instead: `# portmaster -o lang/perl5.14 perl-threaded-5.12.5`.

This will most certainly bring up a configuration screen]make -C /usr/ports/lang/perl5.14 showconfig[/cmd] to check which options you selected.

We'll get you through this one!


----------



## jonfr (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks. This worked mostly, but once I got to apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 and mysql-client-5.5.33 I got this error. I tested to run the `portmaster` command twice, but it stops at the same error.


```
===>>> Updating dependent ports >> apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 (9/90)

===>>> Returning to dependency check for devel/apr1
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/apr1

===>>> Updating dependent ports >> apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 (9/90)

===>  Cleaning for apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
===>  Found saved configuration for apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
===> Fetching all distfiles required by apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 for building
===>  Extracting for apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for apr-1.4.8.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for apr-util-1.5.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: libiconv.so.3 - found
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: libdb-4.2.so - found
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: expat - found
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: gdbm - found
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: sybdb - found
===>   apr-1.4.8.1.5.2 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.18 - not found
===>    Verifying install for mysqlclient.18 in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client
===>  Installing for mysql-client-5.5.33
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/mysql55-client already installed
===>   mysql-client-5.5.33 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of databases/mysql55-client
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.

===>>> make failed for devel/apr1
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for apache24-2.4.4_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> There are messages from installed ports to display,
       but first take a moment to review the error messages
       above.  Then press Enter when ready to proceed. 

===>>> pkg-message for isc-dhcp42-server-4.2.5
****  To setup dhcpd, please edit /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf.

****  This port installs the dhcp daemon, but doesn't invoke dhcpd by default.
      If you want to invoke dhcpd at startup, add these lines to /etc/rc.conf:

            dhcpd_enable="YES"                          # dhcpd enabled?
            dhcpd_flags="-q"                            # command option(s)
            dhcpd_conf="/usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf"      # configuration file
            dhcpd_ifaces=""                             # ethernet interface(s)
            dhcpd_withumask="022"                       # file creation mask

****  If compiled with paranoia support (the default), the following rc.conf
      options are also supported:

            dhcpd_chuser_enable="YES"           # runs w/o privileges?
            dhcpd_withuser="dhcpd"              # user name to run as
            dhcpd_withgroup="dhcpd"             # group name to run as
            dhcpd_chroot_enable="YES"           # runs chrooted?
            dhcpd_devfs_enable="YES"            # use devfs if available?
            dhcpd_rootdir="/var/db/dhcpd"       # directory to run in
            dhcpd_includedir="<some_dir>"       # directory with config-
                                                  files to include

****  WARNING: never edit the chrooted or jailed dhcpd.conf file but
      /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf instead which is always copied where
      needed upon startup.

===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files

===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of perl-threaded-5.14.4
        Re-installation of isc-dhcp42-server-4.2.5
        Re-installation of p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
        Re-installation of help2man-1.43.3
        Re-installation of autoconf-2.69
        Re-installation of automake-1.14
        Upgrade of sqlite3-3.7.17_1 to sqlite3-3.8.0.2
        Upgrade of expat-2.0.1_2 to expat-2.1.0


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/apache24 devel/apr1 net-mgmt/p5-SNMP_Session net/p5-Socket6 net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 security/p5-Crypt-CBC security/p5-Crypt-DES security/p5-Digest-SHA1 security/p5-Digest-HMAC net-mgmt/p5-Net-SNMP net-mgmt/mrtg graphics/gd devel/pkgconf graphics/png graphics/tiff graphics/jbigkit x11-fonts/fontconfig x11/libX11 net-mgmt/net-snmp lang/python lang/python2 lang/python27 security/p5-Net-SSLeay devel/p5-IO-Tty security/p5-Authen-PAM sysutils/webmin net/ntp lang/php55 archivers/php55-bz2 misc/php55-calendar textproc/php55-ctype ftp/php55-curl ftp/curl dns/libidn multimedia/rtmpdump security/ca_root_nss security/libssh2 textproc/php55-dom graphics/php55-exif sysutils/php55-fileinfo security/php55-filter ftp/php55-ftp graphics/php55-gd devel/php55-gettext security/php55-hash converters/php55-iconv devel/php55-json security/php55-mcrypt devel/libltdl databases/php55-mysql databases/php55-mysqli security/php55-openssl print/pdflib print/pecl-pdflib databases/php55-pdo databases/php55-pdo_sqlite archivers/php55-phar sysutils/php55-posix www/php55-session textproc/php55-simplexml net-mgmt/php55-snmp databases/php55-sqlite3 devel/php55-tokenizer textproc/php55-xml textproc/php55-xmlreader textproc/php55-xmlwriter archivers/php55-zip archivers/php55-zlib lang/php55-extensions net/p5-Net-Daemon net/p5-PlRPC databases/p5-DBI net/p5-URI devel/p5-ExtUtils-Constant net/p5-Socket net/p5-IO-Socket-IP security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL net/p5-Net-HTTP www/p5-Mozilla-CA www/p5-LWP-Protocol-https security/p5-Crypt-SSLeay databases/p5-DBD-mysql55 

===>>> Exiting
```

I am not sure how to processed with this error. I have not rebooted since the system might be inconstant if I reboot and not work properly.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 14, 2013)

When I run `# portmaster -a` I get this error.


```
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `apache24-2.4.4_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)

===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/apache24 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for www/apache24

===>>> All >> apache24-2.4.4_1 (1/58)

===>  Installing for apache24-2.4.6
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/apache24 already installed
===>   apache24-2.4.6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/apache24
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.

===>>> A backup package for apache24-2.4.4_1 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of apache24-2.4.6 (www/apache24) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for www/apache24 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/apache24 ftp/curl dns/libidn multimedia/rtmpdump security/libssh2 x11-fonts/fontconfig graphics/gd graphics/tiff graphics/jbigkit x11/libX11 x11/libXi security/libgcrypt security/p5-Crypt-CBC security/p5-Crypt-DES net/p5-IO-Socket-IP net/p5-Socket net-mgmt/p5-SNMP_Session lang/php55 archivers/php55-bz2 misc/php55-calendar textproc/php55-ctype ftp/php55-curl textproc/php55-dom graphics/php55-exif sysutils/php55-fileinfo security/php55-filter ftp/php55-ftp graphics/php55-gd devel/php55-gettext security/php55-hash converters/php55-iconv devel/php55-json security/php55-mcrypt databases/php55-mysql databases/php55-mysqli security/php55-openssl databases/php55-pdo databases/php55-pdo_sqlite archivers/php55-phar sysutils/php55-posix www/php55-session textproc/php55-simplexml net-mgmt/php55-snmp databases/php55-sqlite3 devel/php55-tokenizer textproc/php55-xml textproc/php55-xmlreader textproc/php55-xmlwriter archivers/php55-zip archivers/php55-zlib lang/python27 databases/tdb lang/python lang/python2 net-mgmt/mrtg databases/mysql55-server net/samba36 devel/tevent 

===>>> Exiting
```

I did run `# make reinstall` on apache24 and mysql-server-55. But when I run the update command it still reports the old version and that seems to lead to this update issue.

This makes part of my server inconstant and possibly not functional at worst. I think I have avoid that on all major installed ports.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 14, 2013)

It seems that mrtg and net-snmpt are now broken completely and that is bad, since I use them and need to have them up and running.

I get this error message when I run mrtg in webmin.


```
Can't locate SNMP_util.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/bin/../lib/mrtg2 /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib/webmin /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14 .) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14/MRTG_lib.pm line 662.
```


----------



## jonfr (Sep 14, 2013)

I followed the information in this post here and now mrtg works without an issue again.

I also do not get any error output from mrtg as I did do before.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm glad to read that you solved your problem. Hopefully there won't be a next time (keep in mind that you should always look over /usr/ports/UPDATING when updating your installed ports) but just for the record; in the above example you could have used the suggested approach by setting FORCE_PKG_REGISTER, either in your environment or by adding it to /etc/make.conf (although care should be taken when using this).

That would have told the environment to simply re-install a package even if a version was already currently present.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2013)

Another way is to just deinstall the port that is a problem.  portmaster(8) will reinstall it.


----------

